# FE, international student with science background



## Wayne Hu (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi dear all,

I'm graduate student studying environmental engineering and this is my second semester now.

I'm thinking about taking the FE exam but my undergraduate study was in environmental science and I'm an international student, so most state won't accept me as a candidate.

Does anybody know which states will accept student with my background to take the exam?

Thank you so much, everyone.

Wayne


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Jan 25, 2012)

Probably you need to be in your last semester of enviromental engineering to apply..the curricula of enviromental science could be kind of different than enviromental engineering....

For example...most states wont accept bachelor in engineering technology accredited by (TAC/ABET....."TECHNOLOGY ACCREDITATION COMMISSION" by ABET)...the only thing they accept is bachelor engineering accredited by (EAC/ABET...."ENGINEERING ACCREDITATION COMMISSION by ABET)....i dont know is that would help you understand.

Check if you college or university and most important that the engineering degree that you are enrolled right now is Accredited by ABET at www.abet.org


----------



## chemicalpe (Jan 25, 2012)

Either way, you being an international student, the board you are applying to will evaluate your transcripts before they give you approval to sit for the test. I think you should put in your application and see what the outcome is and then act accordingly. Good Luck


----------



## Wayne Hu (Jan 26, 2012)

Wildsoldier PE said:


> Probably you need to be in your last semester of enviromental engineering to apply..the curricula of enviromental science could be kind of different than enviromental engineering....
> 
> For example...most states wont accept bachelor in engineering technology accredited by (TAC/ABET....."TECHNOLOGY ACCREDITATION COMMISSION" by ABET)...the only thing they accept is bachelor engineering accredited by (EAC/ABET...."ENGINEERING ACCREDITATION COMMISSION by ABET)....i dont know is that would help you understand.
> 
> Check if you college or university and most important that the engineering degree that you are enrolled right now is Accredited by ABET at www.abet.org


Thank you so much for your reply, it's very helpful.

The program I'm in now is accredited by ABET, some other people told me the same thing that I have to wait till the last semester of my master degree. I will try to apply just using what I have right now and see what they want and how it goes.

Thanks again.


----------



## Wayne Hu (Jan 26, 2012)

chemicalpe said:


> Either way, you being an international student, the board you are applying to will evaluate your transcripts before they give you approval to sit for the test. I think you should put in your application and see what the outcome is and then act accordingly. Good Luck


Yeah, just like you said, I guess I will just apply now with whatever I hold and see how it goes, thank your so much for your help.


----------



## neha_v80 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi,

I did my undergrad from another country too and completed my Masters in Environmental engineering from US. Please let know whether you were able to apply with just the transcripts from here.

-Thanks


----------



## chemicalpe (Feb 1, 2012)

neha: You cannot apply with transcripts only from US. You have to provide undergrad and grad school transcripts for evaluation. Since you did not mention your undergrad degree, I assume it's evniron. engineering too. In your case, it should not be an issue since you already have environmental engg in both undergrad and grad assuming undergrad is envi. or some engg related. Good luck.


----------



## Wayne Hu (Feb 9, 2012)

neha_v80 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did my undergrad from another country too and completed my Masters in Environmental engineering from US. Please let know whether you were able to apply with just the transcripts from here.
> 
> -Thanks


Actually, I did successfully registered for the exam in April, in Michigan. Seems like they don't check whether you are qualified to take the exam or not, but I'm not sure if there will be anything go wrong later...Anyway, just so you know, I've did it.


----------



## neha_v80 (Feb 11, 2012)

Wayne Hu : Thanks for the reply. Are you taking Environmental for the afternoon test?


----------



## Davidbag2 (Apr 5, 2022)

Hi 

I did my undergrad from Iran and the day i moved here i have my bs translated and stamped and sealed with all units that i passed in English and translated by government agent and sealed and stamped they handed over to me 10 years ago i sent to board to have this permeation to take the FE exam .
I took one time and i didn't pass now since i have more than 15 year experiences i would like to take the PE EXTAM Just want to know if this will work ?


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 5, 2022)

depends on the state


----------



## East coast Engineer (Apr 6, 2022)

Davidbag2 said:


> Hi
> 
> I did my undergrad from Iran and the day i moved here i have my bs translated and stamped and sealed with all units that i passed in English and translated by government agent and sealed and stamped they handed over to me 10 years ago i sent to board to have this permeation to take the FE exam .
> I took one time and i didn't pass now since i have more than 15 year experiences i would like to take the PE EXTAM Just want to know if this will work ?


It would be highly unlikely if you don't have a PhD


----------

